# Razer Ornata Chroma - Tasten umkonfigurieren?



## BobDobalina (18. November 2017)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir heute spontan eine Razer Ornata Chroma geholt. Nach einer schnell runtergeladenem Handbuch vor dem Kauf, sah es so aus, dass man auch die Tasten konfigueren kann. Leider finde ich aber nur alle möglichen Spielereien für die Farben und Makros (wovon ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe). Ich würde gerne eine Taste (z.B. fn+F8) so konfigurieren, dass der Windows-Taschenrechner geöffnet wird. Wie kann ich das einstellen? Oder geht das doch nicht ? 

Und eine Frage am Rande: Die Effekte der Tastatur klappen nur, wenn das Programm Synapse im Hintergrund läuft?


----------



## JackA (19. November 2017)

1. Normal funktioniert sowas, was du vor hast mit "FN + F8" nicht. Wenn es die Tastatur nicht von Haus aus anbietet, siehts nicht gut aus.
2. Ja, funktioniert nur mit dem "Ich spioniere deine Daten, aber macht ja nichts"-Synapse im Hintergrund
3. Da hast du dir spontan mal richtiges Gelumpe gekauft. Vorher beraten lassen, dann schließt du solche Fehlkäufe normal aus. Du hast dir nämlich ne Rubberdome-Tastatur gekauft, die teuer als manche vollmechanische ist. Sensationell.


----------



## BobDobalina (25. November 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> 1. Normal funktioniert sowas, was du vor hast mit "FN + F8" nicht. Wenn es die Tastatur nicht von Haus aus anbietet, siehts nicht gut aus.
> 2. Ja, funktioniert nur mit dem "Ich spioniere deine Daten, aber macht ja nichts"-Synapse im Hintergrund
> 3. Da hast du dir spontan mal richtiges Gelumpe gekauft. Vorher beraten lassen, dann schließt du solche Fehlkäufe normal aus. Du hast dir nämlich ne Rubberdome-Tastatur gekauft, die teuer als manche vollmechanische ist. Sensationell.



Und hab sie wieder zurück gegeben. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich eine Logitech Illuminated seit vielen Jahren habe und bis auf das Ghosting Problem bin ich mit der eigentlich absolut zufrieden. Der Tastendruck ist absolut okay für mich und die Lautstärke ist mir wesentlich lieber als das Schreibmaschinengeklacker. Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass meine mechanische alte Tastatur vor zwantig Jahren so ätzend war. Aber was meinst du mit Gelumpe? Als potentielle neue Tastatur erwäge ich die kommende Roccat Horde. Alternativ vielleicht Corsair K70. Aus dieser Erfahrung jetzt werde ich aber keine Spontanaktion mehr machen ...


----------



## Caduzzz (25. November 2017)

"Aus dieser Erfahrung jetzt werde ich aber keine Spontanaktion mehr machen"

sag uns doch einfach dein Budget und was du bei einer Mecha haben möchtest und wir können dich vielleicht besser beraten 

Grüße
​


----------



## BobDobalina (25. November 2017)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> "Aus dieser Erfahrung jetzt werde ich aber keine Spontanaktion mehr machen"
> 
> sag uns doch einfach dein Budget und was du bei einer Mecha haben möchtest und wir können dich vielleicht besser beraten
> 
> ...



Danke, sehr freundlich. Soll ich dazu einen neuen Thread am besten öffnen?


----------



## JackA (26. November 2017)

Nö, musst net, wir sind ja hier xD
Mit Gelumpe mein ich, dass es viel zu teuer für ne Rubberdome ist.


----------



## BobDobalina (26. November 2017)

Okay, also:

ich benutze seit mehreren Jahren die Logitech Illuminated und bin mit der Tastatur fast komplett zufrieden. Größtes Problem ist hier aber leider das Ghosting. Ich suche daher eine Alternative mit vielleicht gewissen extra features. Daher sollte meine Tastatur folgendes haben:

- RGB Beleuchtung mit Möglichkeit für ein schones, klares "Weiß". Einzeltastenbeleuchtung oder Reaktiv wäre noch schöner
- Zusätzliche Multifunktionstasten für Lautstärke und Mute.
- Über FN Tasten aber auch gerne als Zusatztasten: Beleuchtungsstärke, Play, Stop, next/previous Track und auch sehr wichtig: Taschenrechner (von mir auch auch, wenn es nicht direkt ne FN Taste dazu gibt, dann eben als Programmierung einer Taste oder so)
- eine Handballenauflage, die - wenn möglich - auch befestigt werden kann (kein Magnetding wie bei der Ornata)
- verhältnismäßig leise sein.  Das Getacker der Ornata war schlimm. Ich wurde darauf direkt in Skype aufmerksam gemacht. 
- mechanisch oder membran ist mir egal. Hauptsache keine ghosting-Probleme

Ich glaube das wars.

Ich habe bisher in Erwägung gezogen: Corsair Strafe RGB (soll angeblich leise sein) und die kommende Roccat Horde.


----------



## JackA (27. November 2017)

Logitech G910


----------



## Caduzzz (27. November 2017)

wenn du heute noch hier rein schaust: Cooler Master Masterkeys Pro L white LED, Tastatur schwarz, MX Red inkl. Cooler Master Wrist Rest L, Handgelenkauflage​
oder diese hier vielleicht? : Cooler Master MasterKeys MK750 im Test - das neue Tastatur-Flaggschiff - Hardwareluxx oder Test: MSI GK-701 RGB Keyboard - Hardwareluxx


----------



## BobDobalina (27. November 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Logitech G910



Liest sich zunächst interessant. Aber da kam schon das K.O.-Kriterium: Ohne die Logitech-Software läuft das Ding als Regenbogen. Ich habe wirklich kein Bock auf irgendwelche Zusatz-Software, die laufen muss. Da wäre mir ein onboard-speichern lieber.


----------

